# Turmeric, Pepper and Osteoarthritis



## Debby (Sep 3, 2014)

Someone on another thread had mentioned their sister who has osteoarthritis and there were several mentions of turmeric so I thought I would share something that I found out a while back.

Turmeric is great for helping relieve bodily inflammation IF you include black pepper with that.


http://nutritionfacts.org/video/turmeric-curcumin-and-osteoarthritis/  This 4 min. video talks about the benefits of curcumin (turmeric) for osteoarthritis

http://nutritionfacts.org/video/boosting-the-bioavailability-of-curcumin/  This 4 min. video shows how pepper boosts the bioavailability of the curcumin 2000%

The doctor who runs the website also mentions that:  "Those who are pregnant, have gallstones, or are susceptible to kidney stones may want to moderate their turmeric consumption"

So there you go folks.  Start including black pepper with your turmeric if you want to get your money's worth.​


----------



## Debby (Sep 7, 2014)

Just finished reading one more site on the subject of turmeric  and pepper folks and wanted to add that another group who shouldn't use the Turmeric/pepper combo is diabetics.  Can't remember why, but sorry folks, you're out of luck on this one.

The site also mentioned that if you have any pre-existing condition that's being treated medically, you should always check with your doctor before starting a new 'program' of herbals.


----------



## Bettyann (Sep 11, 2014)

Good articles, Debby!! I just want to mention that the cheap turmeric you get from the spice section of the grocery store is NOT the same as the turmeric caps or powder you can get from a health food tore... mainly because the expensive stuff has a really high amount of curcumin in it...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

I buy Turmeric by weight at the local Natural Grocers, and put a spoonful in my orange juice each morning along with some Chlorella.  Turmeric has a lot of health benefits, but just sprinkling some on your veggies is not enough for therapeutic results.  Inflammation is one of the main things that is treated with Turmeric, and inflammation is the cause of many conditions and pain. http://www.greenmedinfo.com/blog/600-reasons-turmeric-may-be-worlds-most-important-herb


----------



## Debby (Sep 14, 2014)

I didn't notice anything where the pepper/turmeric combination is mentioned in your link SeaBreeze.  I buy turmeric the same way but I also make sure to take pepper at the same time. If I'm going to make a point of taking this stuff then I want the maximum benefit from it, hence the pepper.  Actually my 'drink' also includes a little oregano for it's antimicrobial benefits, parsley and two tablespoons of chia seed which is beneficial because it's a bit of protein, calcium, antioxidants and omega 3 fatty acids.  I read somewhere that chia is even better for the omega 3's than flax seed.  

My husband used to suffer from inflammation everywhere so much so that his muscles were very tender everywhere.  But after starting the turmeric (it took three years to talk him into it!) I think within four or five days he was noticeably not as sore!  So it's good stuff.  I promote it whenever possible.


----------



## Debby (Sep 14, 2014)

Bettyann said:


> Good articles, Debby!! I just want to mention that the cheap turmeric you get from the spice section of the grocery store is NOT the same as the turmeric caps or powder you can get from a health food tore... mainly because the expensive stuff has a really high amount of curcumin in it...




You're quite likely right Bettyann.  But you know I buy it in bulk and my husband and I each take about a third of a tspn plus pepper every day.  He used to have a real problem with inflammation causing sore muscles all the time and after taking that dosage every morning, within four or five days he was feeling much better and a year later, he has no muscle pain.  So maybe it's not quite as pure but it still does the trick.  I've also read that taking it with a little bit of some kind of fat is good because it's fat soluble so your body makes even better use of it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 14, 2014)

Debby said:


> I didn't notice anything where the pepper/turmeric combination is mentioned in your link SeaBreeze.  I buy turmeric the same way but I also make sure to take pepper at the same time. If I'm going to make a point of taking this stuff then I want the maximum benefit from it, hence the pepper.  Actually my 'drink' also includes a little oregano for it's antimicrobial benefits, parsley and two tablespoons of chia seed which is beneficial because it's a bit of protein, calcium, antioxidants and omega 3 fatty acids.  I read somewhere that chia is even better for the omega 3's than flax seed.
> 
> My husband used to suffer from inflammation everywhere so much so that his muscles were very tender everywhere.  But after starting the turmeric (it took three years to talk him into it!) I think within four or five days he was noticeably not as sore!  So it's good stuff.  I promote it whenever possible.



Sorry Debby, there was no mention of the combo in the article.  I've never added black pepper myself, but I'm always open to learning more about natural treatments for various conditions.  Thanks for your info, here's another page on the topic...http://www.turmericforhealth.com/turmeric-benefits/health-benefits-of-black-pepper-and-turmeric


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 15, 2014)

Debby said:


> You're quite likely right Bettyann.  But you know I buy it in bulk and my husband and I each take about a third of a tspn plus pepper every day.  He used to have a real problem with inflammation causing sore muscles all the time and after taking that dosage every morning, within four or five days he was feeling much better and a year later, he has no muscle pain.  So maybe it's not quite as pure but it still does the trick.  I've also read that taking it with a little bit of some kind of fat is good because it's fat soluble so your body makes even better use of it.




I go the easy route with turmeric/pepper.  I've been taking turmeric and black pepper extract capsules for a long time. 
Vitacost. my choice ...  I know it helps me with inflammation and pain for autoimmune issues.


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sorry Debby, there was no mention of the combo in the article.  I've never added black pepper myself, but I'm always open to learning more about natural treatments for various conditions.  Thanks for your info, here's another page on the topic...http://www.turmericforhealth.com/turmeric-benefits/health-benefits-of-black-pepper-and-turmeric






Great link SeaBreeze.  And it mentioned that pepper besides boosting turmeric's effects, it has it's own pain blocking effect!  So cool!  I like learning stuff like this.  Will bookmark this one for sure.  Thanks.


----------



## Debby (Sep 15, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> I go the easy route with turmeric/pepper.  I've been taking turmeric and black pepper extract capsules for a long time.
> Vitacost. my choice ...  I know it helps me with inflammation and pain for autoimmune issues.




Yeah, It's marvellous isn't it?


----------



## d0ug (Sep 15, 2014)

I find the easiest way for me to get the spices is through making my own capsules. I make capsules of turmeric, parsley,  oregano, moringa, basil, cloves, sage, alfalfa, thyme, cinnamon, ginger, red brown algi, and rosemary. Every day I get over 100,000 ORAC points per day. This helps repair all the damage done over the years of bad eating habits.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2014)

d0ug said:


> I find the easiest way for me to get the spices is through making my own capsules. I make capsules of turmeric, parsley,  oregano, moringa, basil, cloves, sage, alfalfa, thyme, cinnamon, ginger, red brown algi, and rosemary. Every day I get over 100,000 ORAC points per day. This helps repair all the damage done over the years of bad eating habits.



This  ^^  is way over my head  ...  your ingenuity of making your own capsules!


----------

